# MLB - Anything goes including pictures



## JonSR77 (May 14, 2022)

MLB - Anything goes including pictures


MLB - teams, players, plays, favorite memories, trivia, etc. etc. etc.

From the MLB You Tube Channel
*

The Top 100 Plays of 2021! | MLB Highlights*


----------



## Kaila (May 14, 2022)

I love the simple fun song, _Take me out to the ball game.

It has clear lines and a catchy tune, that can be enjoyed by anyone, regardless of possible lack of interest in the actual sport or games._

The best line, in my opinion:
_I don't care if I *never* come back!!!
_

Then, there are the included metaphors, such as:
_One, two, Three strikes, You're out!!!

_


----------



## Kaila (May 14, 2022)

I also like the poem, _Casey at the Bat.
Written in _*1888!*
by Ernest Thayer.

_It has a fun, exciting buildup, toward its final, thrilling conclusion.
I won't spoil the ending, for any of you who might never have read it.
_


----------



## GoneFishin (May 14, 2022)

Blue Jays world series win


----------



## JonSR77 (May 22, 2022)

Kaila said:


> I love the simple fun song, _Take me out to the ball game.
> 
> It has clear lines and a catchy tune, that can be enjoyed by anyone, regardless of possible lack of interest in the actual sport or games._
> 
> ...



I love absolutely everything about baseball, certainly including this.  I was a catcher in Little League.  Good defensive catcher, good arm to second.  Hitting just average.  But was fun.


----------



## JonSR77 (May 22, 2022)

Babe Ruth Documentary by HBO

(one hour, on You Tube, free)

Just one of the greatest characters not only in the history of baseball, but in the history of the entire country.

His salary was raised to $80,000 per year. A reporter said to him that the President of the United States only made $75,000 and did Babe Ruth think that was appropriate. Babe Ruth looked at the reporter said, "Well, sure...I had a better year!"


----------



## MrPants (May 22, 2022)

Epic bat flip by Jose Bautista in the 2015 ALDS series against Texas that put the Toronto Blue Jays ahead for good in that game!
Texas players & fans were not impressed lol!


----------



## Lewkat (May 22, 2022)




----------



## JonSR77 (May 22, 2022)

sometimes, baseball just needs a little dancing...


----------



## JonSR77 (May 22, 2022)




----------



## Marie5656 (May 23, 2022)




----------



## Marie5656 (May 23, 2022)




----------



## jerry old (May 23, 2022)

good stuff guys, keep 'um coming


----------



## Paco Dennis (May 23, 2022)




----------



## Paco Dennis (May 24, 2022)




----------



## Paco Dennis (May 27, 2022)

One of my favorite players


----------



## JonSR77 (May 31, 2022)




----------

